# modem experiencing connectivity issues



## Ed_umali (Aug 26, 2012)

The detected problem is the connection between my access point, router, or cable modem and the Internet is broken. The network gateway is accessible, but Windows couldn't receive network traffic from the Internet.

All other devices (iPad, Xbox, android phone) have no problem connecting to the Internet. Desktop is the only one experiencing the connection issue.

Pls help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

mcafee have a provided an update which cause this issue
have a read here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...and-or-errors-in-mcafee-20-8-12-a-661654.html

do you have mcafee on the pc at all

if not make and exact model of the PC
post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

